# wolfee our blue shepherd



## mastiff (Sep 25, 2012)

here are a few pictures of Wolfee our solid blue german shepherd, she grows more and more every day..


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Beautiful xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What an absolutely stunning girl :001_wub:


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow she is stunning, I didn't know German Shepherds were made in that colour


----------



## mastiff (Sep 25, 2012)

thank you, we think shes stunning although shes a devil in training, deffo the hardest work pup ive ever owned..lol but shes worth it, and has more or less chewed everything now so cant do much more damage  also done her own landscape gardening to the lawn but we love her all the same..lol

grace lily... yes they can come in solid blue, blue sable, and solid liver, although not realy common in the uk as much as the u.s, we were deciding between a husky or a german shepherd and came across a breeder with blues and fell in love with her, shes 17 weeks now and deffo keeps us on our toes x


----------



## Jenkari (Jan 25, 2013)

She is gorgeous  German Shepherds are the cutest puppies


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow stunning girl,I am a very huge fan of the gsd!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh wow!! so beautiful! xxx


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

i seen them two stunning blue alsatians near where i live. reminds me of a bluey colour cat the missus used to have years back.


----------



## Poochisimo (Jun 8, 2012)

She really is beautiful!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lovely dog...and those ears!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how very pretty, i love her colouring._


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

She is just gorgeous. I never realised they came in this colour and have only recently seen a liver coloured one that someone on hwere posted which I never knew exsisted. German Shepherds are such lovely dogs. I so want to own one, One day.


----------



## mariaparker2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

lovely puppy x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

mastiff said:


> thank you, we think shes stunning although shes a devil in training, deffo the hardest work pup ive ever owned..lol but shes worth it, and has more or less chewed everything now so cant do much more damage  also done her own landscape gardening to the lawn but we love her all the same..lol
> 
> grace lily... yes they can come in solid blue, blue sable, and solid liver, although not realy common in the uk as much as the u.s, we were deciding between a husky or a german shepherd and came across a breeder with blues and fell in love with her, shes 17 weeks now and deffo keeps us on our toes x


We had a blue gsd called blue  i dont know if this pic will show it off well.

Excuse the house we had just moved in then.









Nope the pic doesnt show it well but he was blue and tan.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

mastiff said:


> thank you, we think shes stunning although shes a devil in training, deffo the hardest work pup ive ever owned..lol but shes worth it, and has more or less chewed everything now so cant do much more damage  also done her own landscape gardening to the lawn but we love her all the same..lol
> 
> grace lily... yes they can come in solid blue, blue sable, and solid liver, although not realy common in the uk as much as the u.s, we were deciding between a husky or a german shepherd and came across a breeder with blues and fell in love with her, shes 17 weeks now and deffo keeps us on our toes x


i see her ears have decided to stand up beautiful


----------



## mastiff (Sep 25, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> i see her ears have decided to stand up beautiful


yes they have, she had us worried for a while, as they kept going up and then coming back down, now there up 99% of the time..lol


----------



## Jeagibear (Nov 19, 2012)

What a lovely Doggy. Thanks for sharing.
I have just got my last German Shepherd Dog. ( 8th Dec 2012, 8 mths old.)
His name is Rhodi ( pronounced Roddy ) He will be 10 months old on the 17th.
His Sire was a Blue Sable and his Dam a Liver Sable.




























My little Snow Wolf!! lol









I hope yours is doing well. Good luck.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely dog will he stay that colour?


----------

